# Is USA drowning?economically and regading world control



## praka123 (Mar 25, 2008)

Do u feel that USA is reaping from their wars and loss of billions of dollars?
especially dollar's value is decreasing..and in India,we have IT companies who are suffering...many employees are resigning or forcely asked to do so

I read in  newspaper that soon USA's growth will come to -ve. 
what these all mean?does this got a big impact on India?also will USA going to lost their world domination progs  ?


> *Polls show overwhelming numbers of Americans believe the U.S. economy is in a recession, although government statistics have yet to show a period of negative growth that meets the technical definition. What is known is that the American economy has slowed dramatically, and that the U.S. housing and credit markets are in turmoil while the dollar plummets and inflationary pressures are on the rise. VOA's Michael Bowman reports from Washington that there is little consensus among top economists about how bad the situation is.
> 
> *Recent months have seen a torrent of troubling economic news, and last week was no exception. The continuing sub-prime mortgage crisis pushed one of America's largest investment banks to the brink of insolvency, saved only by a government-facilitated buyout.
> 
> ...


*voanews.com/english/2008-03-23-voa15.cfm

Do post your ideas


----------



## legolas (Mar 25, 2008)

that is a topic to discuss 
All this news is true. But, I don't know about a negative economy. But all countries suffering because of US economy is true, they being the largest consumers in the world. when they don't/can't consume it is a problem, you see


----------



## amol48 (Mar 26, 2008)

It also will have effect on Indian economy and India's GDP is expected to fall to 7% from the current 9%+ as said by Swaminathan, the famous economists of Times. Industrial growth already slashed to 5.3% from 11% quarter on quarter.


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 26, 2008)

IMHO, Each and every economy reaches a peak at one point ,
USA was at that peak , and is going down now.
It Doesnt necessarily mean that USA is drowning.
We just have to wait and see.


----------

